# Toro vs Honda Mower Blade Design



## Cobrargc

I recently purchsed a Toro 20194 with the Honda engine. This Toro model comes with a standard mulch blade. A comparable Honda mower utilizes the QuadraCut twin blade design. I have a couple of questions. 1)Is it possible to convert the Toro with the Honda engine to accept the Honda twin blade set up? 2)Is it worth it? Does the Honda twin blade work that much better? I am often unable to get my lawn cut before it gets too tall. Would the twin blade design do a better job of mulching grass that's a bit longer than normal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pyro_maniac69

it may, but it may not

#1 question is how big is your blade? I believe that the quadra cut systems are 21" cut only.

another thing that will make a difference is does your toro have a clutch to engage the blade? if it does, you more than likely CAN put the quadra cut blades on, if no, you can't do it.


----------



## Cobrargc

My Toro and the Honda are both 21" cuts. I have the Blade Override System on my mower. That's why I thought they might interchange.


----------



## pyro_maniac69

well, it sounds like you have a honda with those blades, give it a try, just make sure you sping them around after you get them bolted in to make sure they don't hit anything, but don't be surprised if they don't cut right since the honda blades are made for a honda deck, not a toro deck


----------



## 30yearTech

The mower blades on these mowers are really designed to work in conjunction with the design of mower deck. Using the Honda set up on a Toro may actually result a worse cut. The twin blade set up is not necessarily better then a single blade. Make sure your engine is producing the proper operating RPM's.

The rule of thumb for mulching is to cut no more then 1/3 of the total growth. If your grass is too tall for that rule, then you may have to run the mower over the area a couple of times to adequately process the clippings.

One thing you can try to improve the cut quality is to raise the rear wheel height setting one notch higher then the front. This allows a little bit better air circulation underneath the mower deck, which sometimes helps.

Best of Luck...


----------



## Cobrargc

Thanks guys. I hadn't taken the deck design into account.


----------

